# Men and Lingerie



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

So....

How many men on here are the ones who buy Lingerie for there lady?

What is her reaction to it?

Why is it that you want her to wear it?


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

I know this isn't helpful but I never get lingerie. My husband HATES it! He says he likes his women naked and tied up...or with a collar or ball gag.

I have to admit I wish I could be pretty and lacey sometimes.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hotdogs said:


> I know this isn't helpful but I never get lingerie. My husband HATES it! He says he likes his women naked and tied up...or with a collar or ball gag.
> 
> I have to admit I wish I could be pretty and lacey sometimes.


maybe try something see-through. thats sexy! and pretty close to naked.

so hes into bdsm type stuff?
Everytimg you have sex is it routine with the tying and collar thing?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love it but leave it up to her to buy it. With that said, she has a mere outfit or two.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> maybe try something see-through. thats sexy! and pretty close to naked.
> 
> so hes into bdsm type stuff?
> Everytimg you have sex is it routine with the tying and collar thing?


I wouldn't say it's routine, no but it's constant if that makes sense. The sub/Dom Master/slave thing is always the theme of our sex life. Within that genre there is enough to do without it ever being routine.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> I love it but leave it up to her to buy it. With that said, she has a mere outfit or two.


Surprise her!!!!!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hotdogs said:


> I wouldn't say it's routine, no but it's constant if that makes sense. The sub/Dom Master/slave thing is always the theme of our sex life. Within that genre there is enough to do without it ever being routine.


oh wow. haha! 
Ive always wanted to try asphyxiation.
But thats scary!

but wouldnt that be sexy to be tied up in a peek a boo and have your lipstick smeared on down your lips..uhm YES!!!!! hahaha. maybe you should surprise him just to see what happens!


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> oh wow. haha!
> Ive always wanted to try asphyxiation.


MUCh to my dismay, he refuses to try asphyxiation. I WANT TO SO BAD!


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

oh why wont he???


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> oh why wont he???


he's afraid of accidentally killing me :rofl:


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hahaha!!!! thats one reason i am worried to do it too though.

have you ever watched the movie killing me softly?


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

The few times I bought anything for my wife, it maybe got worn once or twice and that was it. So I don't any more. Once she bought a sexy nighty herself (talk about a surprise) and that only got work once.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a thread about my wife and lingerie in the sex forum on here. Basically she almost never wears it. The little she buys is so incredibly tame that it's a disappointment. When I request the stuff I want to see her in, she calls me a perv and claims I want her to dress like a slvt. Which I guess is kind of true. I would be happy to buy some, but I'm afraid of her having a negative reaction to it. She has some (in my mind unwarranted) body image issues.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

hotdogs said:


> MUCh to my dismay, he refuses to try asphyxiation. I WANT TO SO BAD!


Lmao!! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd love my SO to buy me lingerie, but he never has. He says he doesn't really see the point of it since it comes off anyway. The point is...I want to look hot lol!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Have never, would never. Wife is crystal clear on this point. To be honest I could not tell you what kind of underwear wife wears in any way.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I have a thread about my wife and lingerie in the sex forum on here. Basically she almost never wears it. The little she buys is so incredibly tame that it's a disappointment. When I request the stuff I want to see her in, she calls me a perv and claims I want her to dress like a slvt. Which I guess is kind of true. I would be happy to buy some, but I'm afraid of her having a negative reaction to it. She has some (in my mind unwarranted) body image issues.


I believe i commented on it..

But if it makes you feel any better.
My boyfriend said that no man what to see a woman in public dressed as a ****.
But wants a **** behind closed doors.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Have never, would never. Wife is crystal clear on this point. To be honest I could not tell you what kind of underwear wife wears in any way.


oh wow:/
thats sad.

sneak a peek in her drawers?????


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

hotdogs said:


> I know this isn't helpful but I never get lingerie. My husband HATES it! He says he likes his women naked and tied up...or with a collar or ball gag.


Less the tied up part and the collar and gag. Take it all off. Doesn't matter if it's lingerie, sweat shirt and sweat pants, dress, shorts I still feel the same lust towards her. Tear off the clothes and just be naked. All I need is my wife to bend over and that's all she wrote.

Ok, Ok, she can leave on the high heel shoes, I'll make an exception for that.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

thats all she wrote...great saying!

thats good if you feel the same lust towards her no matter what she is wearing!!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2012)

My wife's got some superb undies. She looks stunning in it. I wish she would wear it more often though!

She's a bit bemused why I like her in it so much. I always explain that it's like getting a really good present. It's even better when it is gift wrapped !


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

mention it to him and see what answer you get!


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

Shes bought it on her own. 

I've bought it for her on my own

we have bought it for her together.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I got severely criticized by STBXW for what I bought for her and just quit doing it. She bought herself some rather extremely expensive but yet conservative stuff that was well beyond my budget, even though I shopped at Victoria's Secret. She pretty much referred to VS as nothing more than a "glorified kids store" where her daughter should be shopping at!


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

I love lingerie. It makes me feel sexy.


But my husband or whatever he is now(he left) wouldn't buy it for me. I said he liked it but he never bought it, it would've been such a turn on if he did.



and sometimes I would get all dressed up. Heels, makeup, hair, the works and he would turn me down or I'd dress up to surprise him when he got home from a late night at work only to be called and told he was going out with his buddies.


Le sigh.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

abandonmentissues said:


> I love lingerie. It makes me feel sexy.
> 
> 
> But my husband or whatever he is now(he left) wouldn't buy it for me. I said he liked it but he never bought it, it would've been such a turn on if he did.
> ...


Oh, to have been married to a woman like you!

Yes, God! There are normal people in this world of yours!


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> I believe i commented on it..
> 
> But if it makes you feel any better.
> My boyfriend said that no man what to see a woman in public dressed as a ****.
> But wants a **** behind closed doors.


my husband claims that men do like seeing women dressed like slvts in public, just not their own. It's a thing.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Ugh... a very, very sore point. One of my fetishes she is well aware of; Lingerie is incredibly hot... better than naked to me. I’ll just say she is well aware of this fetish, and for whatever reason has decided I’m not worth it. 

It is enough of a trigger now and deep seeded resentment now that she’d have to get on her knees and beg for weeks before I’d ever contemplate buying her lingerie again. And I probably wouldn’t; It’d be an absolute affront to me to remotely insinuate disappointment that I wouldn’t when she turned it into a infected wound in the relationship that continues to poison my perception of her.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I buy lingerie for my wife.
Even today I saw a set on display and I was tempted to go in and purchase it, but I was pressed for time.

I absolutely love to see her in both " functional "[ matching sets etc.] and sexy, " playtime " lingerie.

She says it makes her feel sexy.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hotdogs said:


> my husband claims that men do like seeing women dressed like slvts in public, just not their own. It's a thing.


yea i can see that too.
men claim they dont like it but they sure as h*ll will stare til there eyes fall out of their heads.


----------

